

Don’t Waste Your 20s at Google or McKinsey - wellboy
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140727232741-15381-don-t-waste-your-20s-at-google-or-mckinsey?fb_action_ids=10202931925994095&fb_action_types=og.likes&_mSplash=1

======
bdcravens
"Going to work at a start-up or growth company in your 20s will put you on the
fast-lane learning curve. It will be the best investment you can make because
you’ll find yourself."

Not to mention be the asset to making the founder rich. Note the article is
written by "CEO and Co-Founder at BloomReach". A quick peek at the author's
LinkedIn shows no development experience, only entrepreneurial/C-level stuff.

